# Sunday surfside



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Room for one offshore out of surfside tomorrow morning for a day trip. Fuel split. Need to have own gear. Pm if interested.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Spot filled.


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey I have pleblnty of offshore fishing experience please keep me in mind save my number for future trips 832 287 0802


----------

